#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  rede entre fedora e winxp. como configurar o smb?

## valete001

olá a todos!!! estou tentando fazer uma rede entre uma maquina com o FEDORA 8 e outra com o WINXP PROF. e não estou coseguindo. Esta maquina com o WINDOWS tem uma HP LASERJET 1010, quero imprimir arquivos do FEDORA nela pela rede. Também gostaria de compartilhar pasta entre essas duas maquinas. Ja tentei configurar o SAMBA mas não deu muito certo hehehe. Agradeço qualquer ajuda

----------


## MDdantas

> olá a todos!!! estou tentando fazer uma rede entre uma maquina com o FEDORA 8 e outra com o WINXP PROF. e não estou coseguindo. Esta maquina com o WINDOWS tem uma HP LASERJET 1010, quero imprimir arquivos do FEDORA nela pela rede. Também gostaria de compartilhar pasta entre essas duas maquinas. Ja tentei configurar o SAMBA mas não deu muito certo hehehe. Agradeço qualquer ajuda


Boa noite Valete.

O Fedora é uma distro fascinante. Trabalho com ela há 5 anos, nunca tive problemas. Baseada Red Hat Linux, possui ótimas ferramentas. mas vamos ao que interessa. Para a configuração de sua rede, primeiro tenha em mente qual será a sua faixa de ip´s. Tento o fedora instalado e rodando, procure saber se os pacotes do samba estão realmente instalados em seu sistema operacional. Execute o seguinte: _rpm -qa |grep samba_, caso esteja utilizando o modo gráfico, utilize o terminal, ou simplesmente tecle crtl + alt + F1 para entrar no modo textual. Se estiver todos os pacotes aparecerá na sua tela. 

samba-common-3.0.26a-6
samba-3.0.26a-6
samba-client-3.0.26a-6

Caso não tenha instalado o Samba, então pegue o seu DVD da distro e procura no diretório packages, e lá terá os pacotes para instalação do Samba 3.0. Basta executar o seguinte comando para instalação do Samba:

_# rpm -ivh samba-3.0.26a-6.fc8.i386.rpm_ (podes utilizar o coringa para instalar todos os pacotes de uma só vez).

Após ter instalado o pacote, entre no arquivo de configuração do samba, o smb.conf, que encontra-se em: /etc/samba/.

# cd /etc/samba
# vi smb.conf

agora é você utiliza o a seguinte configuração: 

[global] 
*workgroup = home* # Nome do teu grupo de trabalho/domínio em que o servidor samba pertencerá.
*netbios name = servidor* # Especifica o nome netbios primário do servidor samba. o mesmo que nome da máquina. 
*server string = linux* # identificação enviada do servidor samba para o ambiente de rede. 
*os level = 33* # Especifica o nível do SO. Este número é usado para eleições netbios.
*log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m* # Localização e o nome do arquivo de log gerado pelo servidor. 
*log level = 1* # 
*max log size = 100* # Especifica o tamanho em KB do arquivo de log.
*debug level = 2* # nível de depuração dos daemons do servidor.
*security = share* # nível de autenticação. share - acesso público.
*domain master = false* # parâmetro que informa se o servidor tentará se tornar o navegador principal.

*[arquivos]*
*comment = Arquivos do servidor samba* # Descrição do compartilhamento
*path = /home* # diretório que será compartilhado
*public = yes* # permite que todos os usuários acessem o compartilhamento sem senha.
*only guest = no* # permite conexões guest ao recurso.
*writable = yes* # permite escrita
*browseable = yes* # permite o compartilhamento ser visualizado na janela de rede.
*force create mode = 777* # forçando permissão dos arquivos
*force directory mode = 777* # forçando permissão para criação de diretórios. 

pronto. Basta sair e salvar o arquivo smb.conf, depois executar o comando testparm para verificar se há erro de sintaxe no seu arquivo e depois mandar reiniciar o servidor samba com o comando --> _service smb restart._ Este é um tipo de configuração de compartilhamento simples.

Lembrando que tens que configurar tua placa de rede com o ip da faixa de ip´s da rede. basta executar o comando _# setup_, depois ir em configuração de rede.

Espero ter sanado suas dúvidas.

Atenciosamente,

----------


## valete001

olá, ótima explicação!!! ficou uma duvida, como compartilhar a impressora da maquina que está com o winxp com essa que possui o fedora?? desde ja agradeço

----------

